# 3 pack of 24/7 30 round mags???? does this make sense?



## coolman1987us (Apr 2, 2011)

5pk 15rds Taurus Pt92 Mags, Magazines & Clips, National Magazines at Sportsman's Guide

crazy deal if you ask me. my local gun shop wanted 35 each for a pair of 17 rounders for my oss. also will this fit my oss? 9mm tactical 17 round double stacked. thanks.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Don't know if that makes sense. I have an auction running for (5) 24/7 15 round mags...Item # 225340877 Buy Now for all 5 mags is $75.


----------

